
Open Floor Plan Could Help Spread Coronavirus - petilon
https://www.wsj.com/articles/your-open-floor-collaborative-office-could-help-spread-coronavirus-11583784275
======
redis_mlc
Love this angle on open offices.

This kind of reason is needed to counter bean counters saying, "But ... but
... but it's a nickel cheaper per headcount!!!"

------
interlocutor
Related: Welcome back, cubicles? Longtime Silicon Valley CEO says coronavirus
could kill the open office

[https://www.marketwatch.com/story/welcome-back-cubicles-
long...](https://www.marketwatch.com/story/welcome-back-cubicles-longtime-
silicon-valley-ceo-says-coronavirus-could-kill-the-open-
office-2020-04-24?mod=home-page)

------
petilon
Many meatpacking plants are installing plexiglass dividers between workers.

I wonder if this is where tech workers are headed too. It would be interesting
to see Google and Facebook offices with plexiglass dividers separating
employees. It may happen in the near future!

~~~
loopz
Still doesn't remedy the ~30% average loss in productivity for knowledge
workers.

~~~
werkjohann
Ooh, what study showed that?

~~~
loopz
Geez...

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=open+plan+study+productivity&t=can...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=open+plan+study+productivity&t=canonical&ia=web)

------
gremlinsinc
Wow, the writers at the WSJ are geniuses, the quality of writing here... I
don't even need to bypass the wall for this. I mean, and ingesting/injecting
cleaners is a bad idea.

I.e. no brainer.

------
m3kw9
Pretty sure, I can attest to this theory. Just takes a sneeze and a few coughs
and they fly.

------
black_13
Offices with doors maybe?

